# Sudden, unpredictable death



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

When I was feeding my fish tonight, I noticed one of my Angels "gasping" at the surface. I immediately started changing the water. By the time 30% of the water had drained, the Angel was lying on the gravel and by the time the water had been refilled, it was dead. I don't understand how this could happen so quick. It was fine this morning when I fed it and they've been spawning all the time(eggs eaten by tankmates). It showed no visible signs of disease.

Water specs were all good. All other fish in the tank seem very healthy. It's a 75G, 78*F, planted, tank stocked with 2 Angels(one now) and 10 Blue tetras.

Edit: Nothing has been added to the tank for months(ie. decor, plants). 3 Angels were sold a couple weeks before, to avoid agression.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

Some times fish just die of natural causes just like people do. If you listed your angel in the local obituaries you would use the term "suddenly"


----------



## robertwdc (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss......

I think all of us know that terrible feeling. I have to agree with lotsoffish though. It sounds like maybe it was just his time to go.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Angels are spooky, sometime they'll hit the lid hard enough to be fatal.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

It may have been something it did(hit the lid), bad genetics, or poorly raised at the farm. It was just so weird, because it wasn't very old, I just bought them in November @ 3/4" body size(tank already cycled). 

I still can't help but feeling like it was something I did. It's condition got worse so rapidly after I noticed it gasping, it was like I dropped it in a bucket of battery acid, yet all the other fish looked and still do look perfect.

Mabye it was just so nice Jesus wanted it.:lol:


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

The other day one of my pink( albino black skirt) tetras decided to take exception to me cleaning the tank.He has been in it for 3 years, so he is used to me cleaning. Anyway he decided to keel over and got sucked onto the filter tubing.
I turned off the filter and lights. In about 20 min he decided he didn't have to die and decided to swim with the rest of the gang. Go figure.
I have also had fish that dropped dead while swimming and had been quite healthy a few minutes before. this has happened with male guppies and with 2 female swords.
The swords had their insides rupture which made me think they got something stuck in the intestines, and the guppies I think had heart attacks.
however I don't know for sure.
Very upsetting and perplexing.
mouse


----------

